# Zweite Hompage - Wie geht das ?



## Geronimo (3. Juli 2003)

Meine Frage:
Es geht um eine zweite Homepage beim selben Webanbieter.

Ich habe bereits eine Homepage, da es sich um eine geschäftliche HP handelt
möchte ich eine zweite oder gar eine dritte Homepage einrichtem um einfach
effektiever gefunden zu werden.

Mein Webspace habe ich bei T-Online.

Nun hatte ich eine neue HP gebastelt und diese per FTP hochgespielt, das war 
natürlich nicht das gelbe vom Ei da bei dieser Aktion die Index Datei überschrieben
wurde und danach nur die neue Homepage noch da war.

Hat jemand Ahnung wie man so was hinbekommt.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus für eine Antwort.

MfG
Geronimo


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. Juli 2003)

*smile*

Eine geschäftliche Homepage hat nix bei T-Online verloren, zumindestens nicht auf dem Space, der jedem T-Online-Benutzer zur Verfügung steht.

Dazu muss ein zusätzlicher VirtualHost im Apache eingerichtet werden. Aber das sollte dir alles dein Provider sagen können.


----------



## Geronimo (3. Juli 2003)

Sorry wieso soll eine geschäftlich Homepage nichts
bei T-Online zu suchen haben.
Es ist eine Business HP, die wird doch von
T-Online angeboten.

MfG
Geronimo


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Geronimo _
> *Sorry wieso soll eine geschäftlich Homepage nichts
> bei T-Online zu suchen haben.
> Es ist eine Business HP, die wird doch von
> ...


T-Online-Business vielleicht noch, obwohl das IMO auch nichts Gescheites ist (viel zu teuer).

Wenn du deinen Business-Account dort hast, solltest du den Service auch anschreiben können, die dir das einrichten können. Ansonsten zu einem anderen Webhosting-Provider wechseln.


----------



## Paradizogeeko (3. Juli 2003)

ich verstehe nicht ganz das Problem.
Möchtest du einfach zwei HPs auf einem Webspace haben ?


----------

